

Lockheed Stratoliner, the Coolest Aircraft Design Ever - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2011/09/lockheed-stratoliner-the-coolest-aircraft-design-ever/

======
2muchcoffeeman
"The downward wing configuration makes the airframe slightly unstable, until
now an undesirable quality in passenger flight but thanks to advances in
computer technology Stratoliner can provide a very stable platform whilst
being exceptionally manoeuvrable for a jet of its size."

Why is it not better to just not use this kind of design and not rely on the
computer to make it work?

